
Last CA nuclear plant closure OK'd, customer bills will increase - mkempe
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/11/diablo-canyon-shutdown-plan-approved-closure-will-raise-customer-bills/
======
rurban
Whow, all of a sudden California is finally safe again. Remember Silkwood?
This was it. One of the most dangerous places on earth, with a potential
critical impact on the whole nation.

